# [solved] firewalld: ebtables not usable, disabling ethern...

## equaeghe

```
# systemctl status firewalld

● firewalld.service - firewalld - dynamic firewall daemon

   Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/firewalld.service; enabled; vendor preset: disabled)

   Active: active (running) since wo 2016-05-11 09:34:28 CEST; 25min ago

 Main PID: 472 (firewalld)

   CGroup: /system.slice/firewalld.service

           └─472 /usr/bin/python3.4 -Es /usr/lib/python-exec/python3.4/firewalld --nofork --nopid

mei 11 09:34:28 <hostname> systemd[1]: Starting firewalld - dynamic firewall daemon...

mei 11 09:34:28 <hostname> systemd[1]: Started firewalld - dynamic firewall daemon.

mei 11 09:34:28 <hostname> /firewalld[472]: 2016-05-11 09:34:28 ERROR: ebtables not usable, disabling ethernet bridge firewall.
```

The firewall itself seems to function. Nevertheless, how can I fix this error (message)? (There is no further information in the logs. A google search turns up other, real issues in which the logs also contain this message.)

I have ebtables installed:

```
# eix -I ebtables

[I] net-firewall/ebtables

     Available versions:  2.0.10.4 ~2.0.10.4-r1 {+perl static}

     Installed versions:  2.0.10.4(22:15:51 01-05-16)(-static)

     Homepage:            http://ebtables.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Utility that enables basic Ethernet frame filtering on a Linux bridge, MAC NAT and brouting
```

Last edited by equaeghe on Wed Aug 24, 2016 7:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Schnulli

Iptables is the firewall...... only

ebtables and iproute2 is what?? Routing, here you need also some rules.....

listen, for someone new in firewalling it can be dangerous with just one wrong line and setting.. what are you planing in detail?

regards

----------

## equaeghe

 *Schnulli wrote:*   

> Iptables is the firewall...... only
> 
> ebtables and iproute2 is what?? Routing, here you need also some rules.....
> 
> listen, for someone new in firewalling it can be dangerous with just one wrong line and setting.. what are you planing in detail?

 

Hmm, it seems I don't have this warning anymore. I'll mark this as solved.

----------

## ILMostro

I'm having the same issue right now on Gentoo with kernel 4.9.76-r1. 

I wonder if it has something to do with kernel configuration.

```
kernel: Ebtables v2.0 unregistered                                                                                                                                                                                                             

systemd[1]: Stopped firewalld - dynamic firewall daemon.

systemd[1]: Starting firewalld - dynamic firewall daemon...

libvirtd[8065]: 2018-01-24 22:28:50.832+0000: 8065: error : virFirewallApplyRuleFirewallD:790 : The name org.fedoraproject.FirewallD1 was not provided by any .service files

libvirtd[8065]: 2018-01-24 22:28:50.835+0000: 8065: error : virFirewallApplyRuleFirewallD:790 : The name org.fedoraproject.FirewallD1 was not provided by any .service files

systemd[1]: Started firewalld - dynamic firewall daemon.

kernel: Ebtables v2.0 registered

/firewalld[13415]: WARNING: ebtables not usable, disabling ethernet bridge firewall.

/firewalld[13415]: ERROR: Failed to apply rules. A firewall reload might solve the issue if the firewall has been modified using ip*tables or ebtables.

/firewalld[13415]: ERROR: '/sbin/ip6tables -w2 -I PREROUTING 2 -t raw -m rpfilter --invert -j DROP' failed:

```

----------

## equaeghe

 *ILMostro wrote:*   

> I'm having the same issue right now on Gentoo with kernel 4.9.76-r1.]

 

This issue has been marked as solved, so if you want to get assistance, you better start a new thread.

----------

